

Vimrcfu – Share your best vimrc snippets - florianbeer
http://vimrcfu.com

======
florianbeer
I made this site last night. It's still very basic but the core functionality
is there, so I thought I'd release it.

Please participate on vimrcfu and share your comments about the site here.
Thank you!

